# Puppy training and tricks



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Training classes are going very well, Izzy is a little star, as is Ciara who's doing the classes with her.
Last night we were talking to the "helper" - she's told us how to teach "commando crawling" "rolling over" "playing dead" and "high five". That'll keep us all entertained this week


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Training classes are going very well, Izzy is a little star, as is Ciara who's doing the classes with her.
> Last night we were talking to the "helper" - she's told us how to teach "commando crawling" "rolling over" "playing dead" and "high five". That'll keep us all entertained this week


Ali all sounds great at puppy classes! How competitive is Ciara? As you may have seen on another thread I'm planning a little something and it appears you maybe ahead in one category


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oooo! army crawl...how do you teach that one??


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes I was thinking the same, I love the sound of army crawl! I want to teach play dead as well, but Izzie is very fidgety :/ Not sure if she'll manage it lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady we taught her "bang bang" lol its awful really we make a gun with our fingers and say bang bang and she lies down...my husband thinks it's hillarious!
but army crawl would be cool. Lady will do alot but won't do roll over. she hates it!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the sounds of bang bang as well!
I was wondering though, is there an age that you should stop with tricks because it's more difficult for them to pick up? Or does it not matter?
Just that Izzie is 1 now, & everytime I try to do anything different she does what she already knows (even though i'm not saying that command) just because she wants the treats! Lol.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow that all sounds brilliant. I would so love Millie to Commando Crawl etc.

The only one I've not let her be taught is Paw. I don't want her to start pawing thinking she can get food from us. My mother in laws dog used to do it and it was really annoying and you just got bruised legs


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think I will always teach new tricks! keeps their brains working


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay I will keep trying then, it just seems like she only thinks that the tricks she knows now are what will get her treats haha, i'd love to teach her how to do all these news ones!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just looked at the Dog Training place I go to and they do offer classes in tricks.  Think I'll be making an enquiry :juggle:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my place does too, lol humnh...Lady did love her classes


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I've just looked at the Dog Training place I go to and they do offer classes in tricks.  Think I'll be making an enquiry :juggle:


I've just been offered the advanced class - is it worth it do you think or would a tricks class be more fun!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we had planed on doing the advanced and then the trick class.....but hubby had lost his job and we hadn't quite caught up.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Ali all sounds great at puppy classes! How competitive is Ciara? As you may have seen on another thread I'm planning a little something and it appears you maybe ahead in one category


Oh no ,me and Buddy will be bottom of the class then ,were going backwards at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I've just been offered the advanced class - is it worth it do you think or would a tricks class be more fun!


Hmm, it is good because they introduce distance control and Away, not that Millie grasped Away very well. 

Tricks does sound fun though, but I need to complete Rally first as I've started so will finish. They haven't offered tricks yet, maybe they need more takers.

Ask them for details of what the class entails and then decide if you think Lolly would benefit, esp for agility later on.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Puppy school on Thursday for Cara ..... Please may she not poop a smelly one again whilst taking her time in the middle of heel training circle .....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Commando Crawl  Yes, I'd like to know how to to train that one?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

What a proud mummy you must be Ali of both girls. roud:roud:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

OK - put your dog into a "down", then show them the treat and move it along the floor in front of them, saying "crawl" - simples


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> What a proud mummy you must be Ali of both girls. roud:roud:


I certainly am, thank you, they both have good genes


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks  Is play dead easy or hard? :/


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Haven't tried that one yet!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Ali all sounds great at puppy classes! How competitive is Ciara? As you may have seen on another thread I'm planning a little something and it appears you maybe ahead in one category


Have missed lots on here over last few days - I've actually been doing some work for a change!
What's the plan?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Ali. Will give that go over the next few days. I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay no worries  Is the way you've been taught to do it simple or does it require more work than the easier tricks? (If they told you). I will give the crawl a try tomorrow when I go home and see Izzie  Thanks!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

"Playing dead" - put your dog into a down, then guide her onto her side and treat saying "dead" or whatever. I actually don't like that one....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay thanks


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I might teach her using "sleep" instead


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah that sounds good, doesn't sounds violent or nasty if that's the part that you don't like?  Like sleeping lions that everyone played when they were little, whoeveer stayed still the longest haha  Good luck! I hope I can teach Izzie a couple of new tricks, i've not taught her any for a while & she's started to think she doesn't have to do anything else lol


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Have missed lots on here over last few days - I've actually been doing some work for a change!
> What's the plan?


Hey Ali the plan is still very much in the early stages I hope to be able to post something soon still got a few people to speak to however, I hope to be able to tempt Cockapoo owners up and down the country to take part so keep watching!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

well I sure am going to have to use a better treat to get her to crawl...she just looked at me like I was an idiot! "mum my mouth is over here silly!!"


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just tried crawl with Rosie and she kind of got it straight off. Then she lost it and then she did it a little bit again. Will try more tomorrow - it's cool!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it's the coolest thing ever :laugh:
I need to get Izzy some pink camouflage gear


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> OK - put your dog into a "down", then show them the treat and move it along the floor in front of them, saying "crawl" - simples


Just tried it!  Lolly often comando crawls by herself while chewing hide etc. Used my clicker - thought it was broken but my daughter just pointed out that it was on quiet setting!!!  doh!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys just done the crawl yay!!!
Ali you look like your cockapoo !


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Dino is six months and he comes in the house to his name. But gets so distracted outside we are afraid to take him off his leash. With Pebbles - our 3.5 year old cockapoo around all the time- just wondering the best way teach him to come outside not on a leash- as she does? also for fetching toys and balls. pebbles always goes an gets it first so how do we get Dino to run for it? any thoughts?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a ball launcher which I use for my older dog, while she's off chasing it I throw another ball for Izzy, not too far from me


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would get a long line for Dino to trail behind so he can start to have more freedom without running the risk of losing him.

Not sure if you are doing any seperate training but I always try to take dogs out seperately as well as together otherwise they can get over reliant on the other dog always being with them so that would be an ideal time to get Dino playing fetch too


----------

